# Five acres aren't enough!



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

My family and I moved out of the city and into the countryside 22 years ago. We landed on a five-acre parcel already having a "garden variety" brick ranch sitting on it. 

There were other five-acre parcels surrounding us that were undeveloped, and what neighbors we did have were friendly and helpful and mostly kept to themselves. After living in close proximity to houses on either side of us in the city, this five acres offered breathing room.

Within a few years the undeveloped parcel on the upper side of us was sold, cleared, and a house built. OK, not good, but it could have been worse in many ways. The young couple was friendly and quite, and the new house was still about 100yds away.

Soon after, a long-time resident caddy-corner from us sold his house on five acres, and split off and sold another parcel separately to a developer. Soon construction began on another new house right across the road from us. Once completed, the builder began a second new house on another parcel just up the road. Then another new house just down the road. All the new houses were sold, families moved in, and the existing house became the home of a couple who had a litter of kids - eight or nine kids in all. 

This couple home schooled their kids. The husband worked out of his house via computer. The wife used the common access road for her physical ed facility, taking her brood on walks sometimes several times a day. Then the friction started. She was frightened by my dog... a Rottie, and I begun getting phone calls about him "acting aggressive" towards them as they walked past my house. Her husband wanted me to "chain him up". I told him that he could kiss.... well, you know. We agreed to a time daily that I would have him inside so the complainers could take their walk. I was trying to be a good neighbor. BTW, the dog had actually done nothing but stand in his own front yard and bark!

A nice retired couple lived below me. They kept their place groomed and both enjoyed the country life and being outside. Then she passed away, and as her husband aged alone, he too sold out. Another young couple moved into his house, and soon after purchased an additional five-acre parcel located between our houses. They are idiots! If the inside looks anything like the outside now, I never want to go see! Now they are cutting all the timber from the back side of the property. We have no idea whats in the works.

The complaining couple with the litter are now complaining anew. My oldest moved back in with us due to the economy and brought with him his dog - a young pitt bull. The pitt is as sweet as he can be, and has been neutered. The busy body across the road had no issues until her husband told her it was a pitt bull. Now the phone calls have begun again -" Your pitt bull was just over here. He showed his teeth... yada, yada, yada. Total BS! She had taken it upon herself to alert all the other neighbors to the "dangerous pitt bull" now residing at my home. 

That is the reason I titled this thread "Five acres aren't enough". I moved out here to get away from snooping busy body neighbors. They followed me! We are now once again looking for real estate. This time more than five acres!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Let em have their houses broken into and robbed, then ask them if they need a watchdog.

Dogs being terrirorial, will usually only go to the boundry of their AO and bark and snarl from there. If provoked or "pestered" they may venture beyond, tell your neighbors not to antagonize your pets.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jez,

I would try telling her not to call again or you will press charges for harassment, I know that probably won't work so why not just tell her to go pound sand and get yourself an unlisted number. 
I don't understand for the life of me why some folks have to allways see the dark side of everything, and allways seem to want to start some crap with their neighbors. My Wife and I were brought up to respect and look out for our neighbors and with very few exceptions that has worked for us.

I have no doubt that you and most of the folks on here try your best to get along with others, but there are some that you have to try your best to ignore since shooting them is not a legal option.  

I wish you the best of luck on finding that "just right" place and I hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Jez,

I have seen it time after time in my travels through the years. The good thing is that your property values most likely went way up while everyone was crowding around you. Try to get at least 10 to 15 acres (or more if you can) the next time and try to find a place with a lot of trees on the oustskirts of it and have your house in the middle of it. 

As far as the dogs go, I can see your point, but I can also see their point. Personally, I've had my share of bad experiences with dogs through the years and I have been bitten 4 times, all for no good reason on the dogs part. Everytime I had a right to be there and about half the times the owners were even present. Anytime when I would start to build up a little confidence, I'd get bit again and would get set back again.

Keep us posted on your new place. Not sure on what part of Virginia you are in, but there are a lot of good deals out there right now. Around this area now, you can actually get a much better deal on land with an existing house already on it. For some reason land itself hasn't dropped as much in comparison. 

Bill


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

*You ain't no kinda man if you ain't got land!*

For homesteading purposes 5 acres is more than enough. At least thats what my well meaning mother tries to explain. For the most part she is correct but if you don't want problems with neighbors you need to understand that the more acreage the better. You may well be able to garden and build on 2 acres but you need the additional 10 to insulate you from those around you. That's if they are wooded acres! If you live in the desert you need even more for a real sustainable peace. To me a good measurement of freedom is the answer to the question "can you go outside in broad daylight and take a leak?" if the answer is no then you need more acreage (in my mind). It is possible to have less depending on the lay of the land but still... The more the better. Also helps if you can back up to land that for one reason or another cannot be developed --such as national forest. I think that is the key to me finding the perfect property within my price range.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If a pit bull shows up in my yard the owner will not get a call.
They will just wonder what happened to their dog.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

backlash said:


> If a pit bull shows up in my yard the owner will not get a call.
> They will just wonder what happened to their dog.


Better be careful, now days you can get in more trouble for harming a "non food animal" than a human.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Davarm said:


> Better be careful, now days you can get in more trouble for harming a "non food animal" than a human.


The local animal control officer told me if a dog threatens or harasses people or animals, including pets I have every right to shoot them.
He also said shoot to kill.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You better get an official definition of "threaten and harass", If a dog bites or physically attacks you or your livestock that is a totally different event than barking and snarling. With the laws recently passed you may well find yourself in jail, especially if the local animal shelters or pita type people have a very loud say in county politics.

On your side of the argument, most counties/states have leash laws in effect. But I would get something in writting from the local animal control b4 taking any permanent type actions with someones pets or even a stray.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. Not sure most dogs know much about the law.

Not sure about the smiley face for tongue in cheek, but here goes: Do you need to be antisocial to be American these days? 

My neighbors have a relatively unruly large lab. So, we volunteer to dog sit when they are going to be away. When she was a puppy we spent babysitting time training the dog. She is wonderful now.

And as for our own mixed breed very large dogs; we keep two at all times to manage the wild dogs etc in the area. We ask the neighbour to get to know them and to let them patrol more than just our own place. They do a good job of back up for the neighbours dog and also protect the cattle during calving.

Would one of the home schooled kids like to walk the dog every day? Most well treated pit bulls like company and going for a walk with a group would be just their thing. It would certainly keep the kids and their Mom safe.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

How would you feel, Jez, if you didn't have any dogs and one of those new people had moved there with a dog that yapped at you whenever you walked by on a common/public road? Or if that dog was coming into your yard, and perhaps you weren't a "dog person"? Not everyone wants dogs around, and as a bicyclist (as in long cross-country trips) I've been less than amused by dogs on many occasions. I'd feel harassed if I regularly walked or biked by your house and your dogs wouldn't shut up. I also sense it might be a form of satisfaction, out of frustration for all the build-up around you, to allow your dogs to harass people walking by. I can't imagine why it bugs you that they get exercise, and I was disgusted by your comment about her being a brood mare because they have so many kids. 

We had to sell a place we loved back in the early 90s because of it building up in the area. When we bought the place 3 years earlier (eight acres) there wasn't a house or building in sight. When we sold 3 years later, we were surrounded. But I can't imagine treating my neighbors poorly. If I didn't want people buying the surrounding property I should have bought it up myself. They made a legal transaction, like it or not. It was a problem to us, so we moved. I still miss that place, but it is what it is.

Sometimes people move to the country and think their dogs should be allowed to roam wherever they want. We had that problem a few years ago. A family rented the 20-acre place across the dirt road from us, and their dog was over here a lot, chasing our dog away from her food and chasing our cat and chickens. We called them repeatedly and they said they moved to the country so they wouldn't have to tie up their dog, and pretty much said tough luck to us. When most of the neighbors threatened to shoot their dog and one finally fired a warning shot, they kept the dog home... and moved at the end of the month. 

I have to say, there are some dog owners who don't set a very good example. Jez, if your dog IS going over to their yard, you should be a good neighbor and see if you can keep your dog on your property. And even though YOU 'know' your dog and your son's dog, you don't really 'know' what it might do unexpectedly on someone else's property with/to someone else's kids. I'm sure you've read some of the news articles where someone was attacked by a dog that the owners said would never do such a thing. Not all will, either. But I wouldn't want to take that risk.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

A good fence... makes good neighbors ... just my thoughts ... 

A fence will keep your critters in and the "folks next door" out!!!


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> and as a bicyclist (as in long cross-country trips) I've been less than amused by dogs on many occasions.
> 
> and their dog was over here a lot, chasing our dog away from her food and chasing our cat and chickens.


Besides being bitten, as mentioned earlier, you have hit on a just "a couple" of my bad experiences.

I used to ride a Harley-Davidson Sportster. I've had my share of problems there too. One day I was out in the country, alone. I rounded a curve and there ahead is a Large German Shepard just waiting for me to approach. I knew just what he had in mine. I stopped a ways before him and just sat there thinking on what to do. Should I turn around?? "No, it's a long way back and that would also mean defeat". "OK, let's do it". I revved it a bit (had very loud straight pipes) and took off. Sure enough, here he comes at me in attack mode with his teeth showing. I kept it in 1st, swerved away to the opposite side of the road and just when his teeth were approaching my leg, I gave it full throttle. The noise of the wide open straights were too much for him and I victoriously passed.

The other is dogs coming over here chasing our cats as well. Here are my 2 innocent cats, not only on their own land (we got 16 acres), but peacefully sitting on their own front porch. One day a pack of wild dogs came through and my cats took off for cover. They hid under the hood of one of my parts cars that had a small rust hole in the side fender. The dogs, or one of them anyway, tore into the rust hole, tearing open fresh sheet metal. I had the County Animal Control come over and showed it to them when I made my report. I sure wish dogs could read No Tresspassing signs.

Bill


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> How would you feel, Jez, if you didn't have any dogs and one of those new people had moved there with a dog that yapped at you whenever you walked by on a common/public road? Or if that dog was coming into your yard, and perhaps you weren't a "dog person"? Not everyone wants dogs around, and as a bicyclist (as in long cross-country trips) I've been less than amused by dogs on many occasions. I'd feel harassed if I regularly walked or biked by your house and your dogs wouldn't shut up. I also sense it might be a form of satisfaction, out of frustration for all the build-up around you, to allow your dogs to harass people walking by. I can't imagine why it bugs you that they get exercise, and I was disgusted by your comment about her being a brood mare because they have so many kids.
> 
> We had to sell a place we loved back in the early 90s because of it building up in the area. When we bought the place 3 years earlier (eight acres) there wasn't a house or building in sight. When we sold 3 years later, we were surrounded. But I can't imagine treating my neighbors poorly. If I didn't want people buying the surrounding property I should have bought it up myself. They made a legal transaction, like it or not. It was a problem to us, so we moved. I still miss that place, but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Sue,
It wasn't Jez who called her a brood mare it was me. I will admit it was a poor choice of words and probably not deserved, so I will apologize to you and anyone else that I may have offended by the use of that phrase.

Now in defense of Jez, think about what he did to try to work with them when they took their "nature walks". So he has a dog or two that barks when someone walks by. THAT IS CALLED A WATCH DOG and it is doing it's job. I understand that the barking can be irritating, but dogs are a major part of peoples lives and there has to be some give and take on both sides. I still say that Jez has tried to work with them and it dosen't seem like that is good enough for them, so they keep finding more to complain about.

Good luck Jez, I think you are going to need it.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Think about the fact that his dogs are in a fenced area and can't "attack" anyone.


Dan,

In all fairness, I didn't see anywhere where Jez stated "his dogs are in a fenced area".

Bill


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I advocate having a fence for dogs if you dont already have one. I have observed my niece and nephew treat my "pit bull" in a manner that I wish she would bite them. Poking eyes, kicking, poking at rectum etc. Now she growls at those children and I keep her distanced to protect my dog. I know people can be a pain in the ass and I hope you find a decent solution.

I try to limit my dogs barking at the wind, but when they see something/one I want to know about it. Except for squirrels, the pit loves to chase and learned to be quiet. 
All things are in perspective, can you get annoyed and call them when the children practice their "RAPE" scream for hours a day?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

An unwelcome dog comes in my yard, I'm taking the shot in self defense.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BillT said:


> Dan,
> 
> In all fairness, I didn't see anywhere where Jez stated "his dogs are in a fenced area".
> 
> Bill


Bill,
You are correct Sir, I thought he had and I made another bad statement. I will correct my post. Thanks for pointing that out and I stand corrected.


----------



## Bocephous (Oct 30, 2011)

partdeux said:


> An unwelcome dog comes in my yard, I'm taking the shot in self defense.


I've had neighbors dogs pull a Houdini and show up in my yard before. Assess that they're a threat before you automatically take the shot. My dogs are never outside without me, and wouldn't hurt a person unless that person was trying to harm my wife or I. That said, if one of my dogs managed to escape and was shot for showing up in a neighbors yard, well, that neighbor would have a much larger problem on their hands than my dog.

Jez, Is there any way your son's dog could be kept indoors? If it's a matter of raising hell in the house tell your son to get the dog enough exercise and that should calm him down. And for a young pit that means 3-5 miles a day, minimum.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

I have to say that I would never shoot at a dog on my property unless he was harming me, my family or my pets. If a dog is friendly, he is actually welcome. Unfriendly, he get's chased away by my voice and demeanor. If he keeps coming back and back, I'll eventually aim at him, but blow off a shot in the air for him to get the message (only had to do that once or twice through the years). So far so good on anything worse than that (the day we had the wild dogs come through, I wasn't here. My 80 year old neighbor chased them away). The way we should all handle dogs is for everyone on both sides to go out at least 51% on their part. 

Bill


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Two separate incidents have totally changed my feelings... and there would be a couple of obvious exceptions to my approach.

My wife and our two drop kick dogs were attached by a pit. Luckily there were no injuries sustained as a result of the attack. I know there are pit lovers galore, and it's almost a religion, but bottom line, the dogs have an extremely high incidence of unprovoked bites and even killings. The 2nd incident a neighbors daughters dog cornered my young daughter. A baseball bat was able to chase it far enough away for the police to take it to the pound. It was the pit incident that got me doing a lot of thinking about purchasing firearms. i have a lot less tolerance after those two incidents.

Few weeks ago my wife and I took an early morning walk around the neighborhood. I hesitated on taking my gun, what can happen in our neighborhood? On our walk, there was a shepard that was within inches of clearing his fence. Nothing happened, but I knew we were protected!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

my condolences. It is a common occurrence for rural folks on smaller parcels. Those that can often move out. There is a reason for that really old saying 'good fences make good neighbors'. Having moved into a small town from a country place, I have been lucky to get a place with no fencing restrictions. I put the fence about 6 ft in from the sidewalks (far enough to someone would have to go on my land/trespass to touch it, or my animals) and in spring I plan fast-growing hedge plantings to fill in, for looks and privacy. Im not too fond of 'semi-public' land concept that city folk ( and now more folks - usually the have-nothings) have and I, too was taught that 'just cutting through' was NOT acceptable, even/especially for children. Now when I talk to the neighbors, I blame liability reasons for the fencing rather than their 'little darlings' who, naturally, would never do anything wrong....Politics, ya know....whatta pain.

I would love to see a return to the old 'rules of interaction' ... do not arrive at dinner time expecting to be fed, do not trespass unless specifically told you can ente/step down, and offer to help in cases of obvious distress but MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS OTHERWISE. Oh well, another old-fashioned concept gone forever....


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I have three strikes against me. I have three dogs here - a German Shepard, a Rottie, and now my son's pitt. The are the top of the "awful list" where dogs are concerned.

My Rottie is 12 years old. He has arthritis so bad that we have to help him get up to go outside, and he can barely walk up the porch steps to come back in. But, he is a Rottie, and the pack across the road don't even want him in the yard when they hustle by. (My house sits back almost 300' from the road and Mike can hardly hobble with me to the paper box and back.)

The shepard has been here about five years. Fritz is his name and he is a sweet heart. He loves the UPS guy, and crawls up into the UPS truck whenever he comes by. He is a "kissy" dog and will wash your entire face if you let him. Fritz is NOT a problem!

The pitt is young. He was just neutered. He is extremely affectionate, but I realize pitts often do not tolerate other animals. I wish he wasn't here. However the economy has pushed one son back here for the short-term, anyway. I think we will install some invisible fencing and see how that works out.

Now that I have told you about my doggies, here's what we have to put up with. The neighbor across the road has three dogs currently. A Jack Russell terrier types and something that looks like a mix between a pitt and a Sharpe. Most days all we have to do with walk out of our side door for these dogs to get stirred up, running and barking at us over into the edge of our front yard. Each trip to the paper box creates more of a stir. If they don't see me, they will come across the road and get pushy with my own dogs, sometimes double-teaming my old Rottie and nipping him front and back. I bear bite marks on the back of one thigh, put there by a dog this guy previously owned. The dog snuck up behind me at the edge of their driveway and put the bite on me. I let it go. Thats how shitty of a neighbor I am! The owner did get rid of the dog.

The complaining busy-body has two dogs. One a Jack Russell she allowed to run with the next door pack. Now her JR is just as aggressive and joins with the others in harassing us. "But they are such little dogs, and are really sweet if you would get to know them" according to my BB neighbor. I have offered to help her "get to know" my dogs. No dice!

The neighbors on each side of us both have two dogs. Invisible fencing is used to contain the two on one side, while the dogs on the low side are allowed to roam. One is a boxer, the other a bull dog. These two attacked and killed an old Brittany Spaniel owned by the neighbor living across the road. The BB neighbor watched them do it. But its MY dogs that are the problem!

To the guy who boasted about how he would cause a pitt to "disappear" if it even crossed into his yard, I will say this. The right pitt owner will make YOU disappear should you do that without good cause! I have no issue with anyone protecting themselves, their family, or their animals. But killing someone's dog for no other reason than because its there is illegal in every state, and as I mentioned, criminal charges placed against you might be the least of your worries.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jez,
I had a feeling there was more to the story, and I am not at all surprised to read what you said about your neighbors both good and bad. 

I think the invisible fence is a very good idea and once you put it up and it keeps your dogs in the yard then, you should not have to worry about any attempted legal attacks by your neighbor. Then you can be free to ignore them, laugh at them, or just keep telling them to "have a nice day"...... and go pound sand.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

WE're going to Tractor Supply tomorrow and pick up some invisible fencing. Hopes it works!

I told my wife that no matter how right we are, we will loose should things get nasty simply because of the breeds of dogs living here. Its not fair, but we are big boys and we already know that life isn't fair.

I do have a fantasy about training the pitt to go and just quietly sit near the road as they stroll by!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> WE're going to Tractor Supply tomorrow and pick up some invisible fencing. Hopes it works!
> 
> I told my wife that no matter how right we are, we will loose should things get nasty simply because of the breeds of dogs living here. Its not fair, but we are big boys and we already know that life isn't fair.
> 
> I do have a fantasy about training the pitt to go and just quietly sit near the road as they stroll by!


Now if you could train him to not only sit by the road, but also grin at them then I betcha it would just give them warm fuzzies.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

OK for the folks out there in computer land that may think that I am cold and heartless because of my responses to Jez, well I ain't. I just don't like petty harassment in any shape or form and that is what (it seems to me) the neighbor is doing to Jez. I have absolutely no reason to doubt anything Jez has said and I have zero tolerence for anyone that atempts to harass someone that has IMO done nothing wrong.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I can sure relate to being "harassed" by neighbors. When I lived in the city years ago, I had a hard time doing anything without someone complaining or reacting in some way. That was just more fuel for me to get way out in the country on my own land someday. In '88 we bought this place on 16 acres here in SW Virginia. I have to say that things are quite the opposite now. I'm basically quiet, but just about anytime I make a racket I'll mention it to my neighbor who lives about 2 or 3 acres away. I'll say something like "I hope you didn't mind all that noise I made yesterday"!! And they'll say "What noise, we didn't even hear you".

....nice.

Bill


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BillT said:


> Yeah, I can sure relate to being "harassed" by neighbors. When I lived in the city years ago, I had a hard time doing anything without someone complaining or reacting in some way. That was just more fuel for me to get way out in the country on my own land someday. In '88 we bought this place on 16 acres here in SW Virginia. I have to say that things are quite the opposite now. I'm basically quiet, but just about anytime I make a racket I'll mention it to my neighbor who lives about 2 or 3 acres away. I'll say something like "I hope you didn't mind all that noise I made yesterday"!! And they'll say "What noise, we didn't even hear you".
> 
> ....nice.
> 
> Bill


Good on ya Bill and enjoy the peace and quiet as long as you possibly can, but stay prepared. :2thumb:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

> To the guy who boasted about how he would cause a pitt to "disappear" if it even crossed into his yard, I will say this. The right pitt owner will make YOU disappear should you do that without good cause! I have no issue with anyone protecting themselves, their family, or their animals. But killing someone's dog for no other reason than because its there is illegal in every state, and as I mentioned, criminal charges placed against you might be the least of your worries.


Killing a dog that is harassing other animals or people is not against the law.
Killing people is.
Bottom line is keep your dogs under your control at all times and they will not be a problem.
Your neighbors have problem dogs and that needs to be corrected.
If they or the local authorities can't or won't you need to.
I have tried to chase dogs off and it was a waste of time.
They came back and killed 2 calves and tore another one up so bad we had to put it down.
After the dogs were killed we called 911 and reported the shooting.
They said thanks for calling and that was the end of that.
The local gang bangers were pretty sure what happened but there was never a problem.
I wish you luck dealing with your problems.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

oldvet said:


> but stay prepared.


Yeah, being prepared for the future is just about always on my mine to keep things from changing around here. I try to stay one step ahead of things including the county. Although I sure do count my blessings on what we presently have.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BillT said:


> Yeah, being prepared for the future is just about always on my mine to keep things from changing around here. I try to stay one step ahead of things including the county. Although I sure do count my blessings on what we presently have.


Yep, I figure only a fool isn't thankful for what he/she has. Whether it is having just enough or having more than enough. Either way it is a blessing.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

backlash said:


> Killing a dog that is harassing other animals or people is not against the law.
> Killing people is.
> Bottom line is keep your dogs under your control at all times and they will not be a problem.
> Your neighbors have problem dogs and that needs to be corrected.
> ...


From you information, I would say you are justified for the stance you have taken. I would, too. Peace


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

backlash said:


> If a pit bull shows up in my yard the owner will not get a call.
> They will just wonder what happened to their dog.


OK, I will be the first to admit when I'm wrong, I checked with the County Sherif here and was told that yes, it is illegal to shoot someones pet and that will land you in jail(at least here in Texas) but that is a STATE law. It is completely legal and requires very little justification to shoot and kill a ferrel animal, be it dogs, cats, coyotes, hogs.....

The dividing line is between Ferrel and Domestic. Just because an animal is a domestic breed, dont mean it is someones pet, just because an animal is wearing a collar, dont mean it is someones pet.

The sheriff stated that he regularly shoots "ferrel" animals worrying his livestock, and supports the practice. He recently supported the animal control in catching/killing over 60 wild cats infesting a ranchers barn.

You may well run into trouble with animal rights types if word gets out that you are dispatching domestic animal breeds but at least here, you are safe on that avenue, you may wind up with some legal fees defending your actions though. Guess you can always counter sue for legal fees.

The law is on the books here and is very enforcable outlawing the killingof pets however. In my book it is as clear as swamp water.

Good Luck.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Davarm said:


> it is illegal to shoot someones pet and that will land you in jail(at least here in Texas) but that is a STATE law.


Ask the Sheriff a different question, is it ok to kill an animal on your property that had you in fear for you or your family's life?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Ask the Sheriff a different question, is it ok to kill an animal on your property that had you in fear for you or your family's life?


I am going to back out of this thread, I acknowledged that I was wrong, Dude use common sence, if anyone/anything is putting you in fear of your life, take what ever action is called for.

If you want a pound of flesh or pint of blood for the error, gonna have to get in line. There was apparently more to the law than I was told, go figure, I asked the local animal shelter for info when dogs were destroying my garden and nipping at the heels of my oldest daughter when she was on walks.


----------

